# New M&P Pro9 and M&P 9c



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

Well hope I done good, don't know yet, but Im the proud new owner of a M&P Pro9 and a M&P 9c we'll see Thur when I go back to the range and try them out. I'm usually a Glock man, but we'll see Thursday.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

brokenimage Pictures, man, pictures! I have a feeling you'll be pleased with your new friends. Good luck! :smt023


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations .. 

I'll bet you'll be pleased.

Post some pictures and a range report when you can.

:smt1099


----------

